# New guy from Georgia



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi folks,

I found the site while researching glocks. I have a S&W .357 mag (revolver) an H&R.32, and more long guns than I need.

I'd like to buy a glock for personal protection and some fun competition. So far I am pretty set on the 19c.

I do have questions.
Does the compensated model adversely affect muzzle velocity or accuracy? 
I’d like a lighter trigger pull, is the standard 5.5 lb. a problem?


Any advice is welcome. 

Thanks
Mr. P


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Mr.P. I can't anwser your questions as I never shot a Glock. There will be some of the other guys on here tis evening who can do that. I am into .45s/.38s/&.357s myself. Jump in and enjoy.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Welcome Mr.P. I can't anwser your questions as I never shot a Glock. There will be some of the other guys on here tis evening who can do that. I am into .45s/.38s/&.357s myself. Jump in and enjoy.


Thanks, Baldy! Much appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried to find the thread, so I could save myself some typing - but I could not.

Comped guns are not good for personal protection. Just briefly:

They will be much louder (I had a comped 45 in the past - was typically the loudest gun on the range)

They shoot debris thru the comp holes. If U ever have to shoot the gun near your body in a self defensive situation, U could get hit in the face with debris.

They are very bright when shot at night - the flash travels upwards. Depending on your ammo, it may blind U temporarily.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I tried to find the thread, so I could save myself some typing - but I could not.
> 
> Comped guns are not good for personal protection. Just briefly:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, Shipwreck. I hadn't thought about debris.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy from Texass


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see I forgot to say hello in my prev thread 

As for the comp - when I had my 45, I KNEW that was not a gun I wanted to use indoors in a self defense situation. You would have NO hearing left


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Mr.P- welcome!

I actually posed this same question about porting a while back. I think this is the thread Shipwreak was looking for.
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3686

I shoot and carry a Glock 23. I've been carrying it for the last four days (just got my CCW) I've owned the G23 for about ten years. It's a second generation (no finger grooves). I like the .40 but may move up to a .45 someday but have only shoot a .45 once. I started out on a .38/.357 then went to a .44 mag.

You'll enjoy the Glock. It's not a looker but it shoots great! It one of those guns people either hate or love, not many in-betweens.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey Mr.P- welcome!
> 
> I actually posed this same question about porting a while back. I think this is the thread Shipwreak was looking for.
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3686
> ...


*Thanks for that link, tnoisaw!* Shoots great is what I want, hey that's really all that counts, right? (not really but) I'm trying to decide on a model now, and the compensated or non-compensated barrel. I'm leaning toward the 9mm.

*Charlie:* Thanks for the welcome, ya'll need some help with that border or do ya have er under control? Hey, I hear Congress just approved 700 miles of fence. I don't know where they plan to start it though.

*Shipwreck:* No problem thanks for the welcome and the info.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I once had a comped barrel in a Glock 17 - back in 1995 or 1996 I think - A comp in a 9mm gun really isn't worth it. The 9mm cartidge doesn't have enough pressure to really make the comp do much...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I once had a comped barrel in a Glock 17 - back in 1995 or 1996 I think - A comp in a 9mm gun really isn't worth it. The 9mm cartidge doesn't have enough pressure to really make the comp do much...


Thoughts on trigger pull, Shipwreck? In your opinion, is it worth changing to the 3.5 lb. pull vs staying with the factory 5.5 lb.pull? It's not much $$, 12 or 14 bucks I think I saw on one vender site. Keeping in mind my intent is both protection and maybe some light competition.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, every Glock I have had, except for my current Glock 34 - I ALWAYS shot low and to the left - This is a common issue for people getting used to the Glock. Many people, with enough practice, beat this. But, The Glock was not my only gun, so I didn't practice exclusively with it. And, no matter how much I practiced, I never could get over this...

EXCEPT for the Glock 34 - It comes stock w/ the 3.5 lb connector. It shoots perfect for me - no low and to the left problems.

Now, that being said - it comes stock this way. Many people get the heebie-jeebies adjusting the trigger weight themselves for a self-defense gun. The idea is that it may cause U problems if U shot someone when U go to ct.

I don't know if I worry about this or not - but, it was in the back of my head. And, it was 1 reason why I never altered the connector in the Glock 26 I used to own for 8 years. IN fact, there is an entire thread on this somewhere on this website.

Anyway, since the Glock 34 comes this way, "*I*" didn't adjust anything. But, I also do not carry it (its too big, and I like my compact P99 for that). My Glock 34 had a light attached to it, and it is my night stand gun.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ Hey there Mr. P ...
I don't shot glocks but I always hear good things about them. Mike from Galco seems to know a great deal about them ... he can probably help you. Not alot of help from me I know but I just thought I'd say Welcome to camp... :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I think there may be a thread on reducing the trigger too. I have also wondered this but many oppose it for legal reasons for a carry gun. It’s them Da&* attorneys. I’m still considering it.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> ~ Hey there Mr. P ...
> I don't shot glocks but I always hear good things about them. Mike from Galco seems to know a great deal about them ... he can probably help you. Not alot of help from me I know but I just thought I'd say Welcome to camp... :smt023


Thanks for the welcome, rustycompass!

I haven't heard or read a bad thing about em yet myself, cept some say they're ugly. I don't think they are, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, ya know.

Anyway, I have the pleasure of being around many Police Officers that carry the .40 cal, and they all say they love it. Now, these folks shot all the time, so I gotta listen.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I think there may be a thread on reducing the trigger too. I have also wondered this but many oppose it for legal reasons for a carry gun. It's them Da&* attorneys. I'm still considering it.


I can get this 3.5 lb option when I order.

Why would that be a legal problem?:smt102


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Some say a prosecutor would look at it as a modified weapon with a hair trigger and make you look like a looney gun nut. I’ve not heard any legal cases on it though. I figure if a 1911 could shoot with a 3.5 trigger why not my Glock. And what about single action revolvers? I’m sure many of them are around the same weight.

I just read an article about a S&W Model 28 which broke at 3.5 pounds out of the box. I may just chance it.

As you said, If you can get that option when you order it then why the problem? I don't know. I think it stems from our sue happy society and everybody being gun shy. No pun intended.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have never heard of Glock offereing a choice in connector weights except for the Glock 34 and Glock 35 - U can buy the standard or lighter trigger for those guns. Any other mods is being done by someone else (your gun shop) - Let me again state that _this is to my knowledge._


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have never heard of Glock offereing a choice in connector weights except for the Glock 34 and Glock 35 - U can buy the standard or lighter trigger for those guns. Any other mods is being done by someone else (your gun shop) - Let me again state that _this is to my knowledge._


I guess that's correct, the option is added at the dealer not by glock. A list of available accessories. Note: one is a glock part.
Here's a link to what I'm looking at.

http://www.glockworld.com/glock_compact.htm#glock19


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The potential issue is that someone could point U out for making the gun have a hair trigger - making U out to be a crazy gun nut (what the DA or other side in a law suit might say). People toss this topic around endlessly on gun forums. Its been discussed here, and many, many, many times on other forums. It's a never ending topic, actually. U just gotta decide how much stock U put into it.

I can admit that there would be a difference possibly in getting the G34 w/ the trigger like that FROM Glock, as opposed to modifying it afterwards. If it is a range gun only, then it could be a non issue.

realize, especially as a novice to guns, if you have your gun out in a self-defense situation and you are startled by someone - it is possible U could fire the gun accidentally. The lighter the trigger, the more likely this can occur - hence, why people are cautioning U here.

Like I said - different people put different stock in this entire issue. U must decide for yourself...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The potential issue is that someone could point U out for making the gun have a hair trigger - making U out to be a crazy gun nut (what the DA or other side in a law suit might say). People toss this topic around endlessly on gun forums. Its been discussed here, and many, many, many times on other forums. It's a never ending topic, actually. U just gotta decide how much stock U put into it.
> 
> I can admit that there would be a difference possibly in getting the G34 w/ the trigger like that FROM Glock, as opposed to modifying it afterwards. If it is a range gun only, then it could be a non issue.
> 
> ...


I understand, but a novice to guns I'm not, nor to the legal process.

I've been shooting something since 1965.
I am new to the board however.

I didn't mean to stir controversy with my question. I am sorry if I did.
I am only interested in opinion on whether the 5.5 pull vs. 3.5 makes any difference on the glock as far as controllability/ accuracy from you folks that use and own them already.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Don’t worry about controversy. We all have varying opinions on varying subjects. This is why I’m here and other forums- to learn from others, good or bad and then you have to decipher what you read and either use it or toss it aside. It’s a never ending learning process.


----------



## Adam5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Mr P. 

Not meaning to take away from this forum, but we just had the compensated / notcompensated discussion on glocktalk.org if you want to go there and search for it


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Adam5 said:


> Mr P.
> 
> Not meaning to take away from this forum, but we just had the compensated / notcompensated discussion on glocktalk.org if you want to go there and search for it


Man, I registered there and I can log in but can't post. I've sent e-mail to admin twice and still can't post. It's been over a week now. I can read the threads though, thanks!


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently bought a s&w m&p 9 this gun is really sweet. you should check it out.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

soldonm&p said:


> I recently bought a s&w m&p 9 this gun is really sweet. you should check it out.


Thanks, I have done that, nothing writen in stone yet, yea never know...


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*yep ...*



tnoisaw said:


> Don't worry about controversy. We all have varying opinions on varying subjects. This is why I'm here and other forums- to learn from others, good or bad and then you have to decipher what you read and either use it or toss it aside. It's a never ending learning process.


~ :smt023


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome! What part of Georgia are you from?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

GeorgiaGlocker said:


> Welcome! What part of Georgia are you from?


I'm in Conyers, Glocker.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I have 4 Glocks, two with the 5.5 lb. connectors (G 17 and G 21) and two with the 3.5 lb. connectors - the Glock models 34 and 35. For me, the 3.5 lb. connector is a good deal easier to shoot accurately. This isn't just an opinion I pulled out of the air. I have compared my G 34 with my G 21 in timed and scored tests and my 34 almost always wins out over the 21. Part of the reason may be the difference in calibers since the 21 (.45 cal.)obviously has more recoil. But when I have used IPSC scoring, giving the higher caliber gun more points for less than center hits on target, I still come out on top with the 34 nearly always. If you decide to go with a 3.5 connector, you can purchase one for about $25 and it is fairly easy to install yourself.


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

3.5# for carry and competition is legal. If concerned, just stay with the Glock manufactured connector when you buy one. Most 1911 models already have much lighter triggers than Glocks.

As for compensated models, you mentioned carrying for protection. Most self-defense shootings take place in low-light situations. The twin upward flashes from the barrel ports will ruin your night vision and that is a factor that you must take into consideration. Also remember that all defensive shootings may not be at arms length. You may have to shoot while holding the weapon close to your body or maybe your face and in those situations, you will will wish that you did not have a compensated barrel and even worse, you may hesitate to shoot and that hesitation might not be to your advantage.

As for recoil, I shoot 9mm, .40, and 357SIG and have never considered having a compensated barrel. You probably won't either once you get your pistol and get comfortable shooting.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

The Glock 3.5 connector is inexpensive and easily installed. Makes for a much more accurate trigger, in my view. The trigger pull is still hard enough that I would not worry about an AD. In my experience, most AD's with Glocks tend to occur when competitors use the Glock reset point (well short of having the trigger go back to its original cocked position) and slightly misjudge where that point is. If you let the trigger go all the way back to its battery position, there should be no AD possibility. 
However, the liability issue is everpresent if you use this connector in a home defense gun in which this is not the stock part. People have different views on this but I decided to reinstall the Glock factory 5.5 connector in my home defense G 21 because of my concern over this.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

So far, I think all the concern over a commercially available (even from the original manufacture) modification is unfounded.

Not that some modifications are not truly illegal but specifically the trigger pull mod., on a glock.

I haven’t seen anyone that seems to be paranoid about it post a link to a legal case yet that shows there should be any concern. 

Anyone know of any you can link to?


----------

